# 1954 Czech CZ-52



## “The Old Man” (Apr 7, 2022)

This and the others are good shooting pieces. No safe queens for me. I train to shoot everything. That I can get my hands on. View attachment 39260View attachment 39261


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 7, 2022)

The Czechs made and still make really nice firearms. I've only shot a CZ75 of their pistols and it was very nice but I put many rounds through my old VZ58 and I tell, I loved that rifle to bits.


----------

